# Pics of my puppies



## anelson (Jan 5, 2012)

My boys!!
We are new an just wanted to say hello


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Good looking dogs and great pics with the baby!! Welcome


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull? (Apr 23, 2011)

Great looking boys! What bloodline are they. They look like they can be actual brothers.


----------



## anelson (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you! The pictures of your dog is very cute! Yea they love her thats for sure an very gentle with her!


----------



## anelson (Jan 5, 2012)

They are brothers  they are 1 1/2 and they are blue noses!


----------



## anelson (Jan 5, 2012)

both parents were blue noses! Hazer which is the fawn is called a blue fawn!


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull? (Apr 23, 2011)

Thats the best thing ever! im gonna get bro's when i move out! how are they together?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

blue noses are not bloodlines, its just a color, like rednose , fawn , white , seal all colors. Iknow the way some breeders advertise them it can be a bit confusing they make the color seem like more then it is. To know the bloodlines you need to know the parents names , grandparents names ect , pedigrre/ papers.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah just like angel said, 2 blue nose pit bulls can have a red or black nose pit bull. My boys nose is black, but his parents had red noses.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ishdat a Pitbull? said:


> Thats the best thing ever! im gonna get bro's when i move out! how are they together?


Be careful when getting 2 males even if they are related { actualy especially if they are related} DA is higher in same sex dogs I find . So if getting 2 of the same sex only do so if you are prepared to crate and rotate at some point. Typical this will kick in at age 1-2 years. There are alot of threads on this if you want to look more into it before you commit to 2 males. { I have 3 , unfortunately none of them get along}


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull? (Apr 23, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> Be careful when getting 2 males even if they are related { actualy especially if they are related} DA is higher in same sex dogs I find . So if getting 2 of the same sex only do so if you are prepared to crate and rotate at some point. Typical this will kick in at age 1-2 years. There are alot of threads on this if you want to look more into it before you commit to 2 males. { I have 3 , unfortunately none of them get along}


brother and sister do well? thanks for the info angel baby!


----------



## anelson (Jan 5, 2012)

Hes a blue, both parents were too, i think its the light lol in person it defiantly looks blue lol. They are brothers and they are just over 11/2 and both of them are not fixed but honestly they are great together they no what makes each other mad. but i have never (knock on wood) had a problem i mean the fawn is defiantly the dominate one but they are great together i am glad i did it that way!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Ishdat a Pitbull? said:


> brother and sister do well? thanks for the info angel baby!


never can tell. It all depends on the dogs. I would assume that no bull dogs will get along forever (I mean do you always like every person you know forever? sometimes they can get on your nerves, lol) As long as you are prepared for it, and know you might have to crate and rotate at some point, go for it  there are many homes that crate and rotate multiple dogs and it works out great!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ishdat a Pitbull? said:


> brother and sister do well? thanks for the info angel baby!


if gettig 2 dogs your best bet IMO is male and female vs same sex. But there are no guarantees there are those who just hate other dogs all together lol. And there are deff people who have same sex and they get along and never have a problem. I know though when people asked me with the pups and they already had one sex at home I would recommend the opposite sex. Getting a brother and sis is fine but Id get one fixed thats a pretty nasty accident if something happened lol.


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull? (Apr 23, 2011)

glad its working out for you. I would be careful leaving them unsupervised, if u do so.


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull? (Apr 23, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> if gettig 2 dogs your best bet IMO is male and female vs same sex. But there are no guarantees there are those who just hate other dogs all together lol. And there are deff people who have same sex and they get along and never have a problem. I know though when people asked me with the pups and they already had one sex at home I would recommend the opposite sex. Getting a brother and sis is fine but Id get one fixed thats a pretty nasty accident if something happened lol.


Thanks! and LOL at the last part. yea thats a forsure, especially after reading the post about the bitch getting preggo on her first heat. smh


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

actually I shouldnt have said get one fixed lol there are lots of people on here who own litter mates of opposite sex, just have to be prepared to crate and rotate when the female goes into heat lol { if you arent showing or breeding though , would be alot less stressful not having to listen to the males whine and cry cause they cant have any lol}


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull? (Apr 23, 2011)

i was thinking about showing. just need to learn more info about it. New to bloodlines and such. but would like to get a apbt from a reputable kennel when im ready. Im here in cali and i know theres a few out here. Is it like a must to show your dogs if u buy them from a kennel? I know some kennels want their pups to go to show homes and working homes and such?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ishdat a Pitbull? said:


> i was thinking about showing. just need to learn more info about it. New to bloodlines and such. but would like to get a apbt from a reputable kennel when im ready. Im here in cali and i know theres a few out here. Is it like a must to show your dogs if u buy them from a kennel? I know some kennels want their pups to go to show homes and working homes and such?


Sorry i feel like we are hijacking this guys picture thread of his dogs, Sorry OP. If you make a thread asking this ishdat we can go into it more, but yes some kennels do want show homes. But your not going to get show dogs only in a litter , there may be only 1-2 show/ breed worthy dogs that come out of 1 litter so some do sell there pet stock cheaper but usually require it fixed before leaving them.


----------



## anelson (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh they usually go every where with me except work but when i am at work i just put all toys and bones up and they have seperate bowls and they know which is which normally they are pretty lazy and just sleep on their doggy beds! but iam jus one in a million probably that is blessed to have the same sex and everything goes well!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

How is a blue if he is red lol?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

anelson said:


> Oh they usually go every where with me except work but when i am at work i just put all toys and bones up and they have seperate bowls and they know which is which normally they are pretty lazy and just sleep on their doggy beds! but iam jus one in a million probably that is blessed to have the same sex and everything goes well!


they are still young, you might want to think about separating them to their own rooms when you are not home. They may live their lives with no issues what so ever, just makes me nervous to take such a risk when they are still so young. To each their own, I would just hate to come home to a bloody mess if one has a bad day all of a sudden. Its one thing when you are home and can see if the other is bothering one too much, when you are not there you never know. Just a thought


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Get a breaking stick!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Beautiful dogs but don't hold your breathe on having two un-fixed males getting along forever. I have known plenty of people with intact brothers (not all DA pit bull breeds) who have torn eachother apart because eventually the hormones really start kicking in. Two unneutered males in one home have a higher rate of not getting along then two neutered males who were fixed at a young age. I have seen it many times. Your boys are still young at only 18 months but you really need to prepare for the worst. If you are considering getting them fixed then now is the time. Otherwise be prepared for fights and crating and rotating them. Best of luck to you and that pic of the dogs and your baby are adorable


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

To be clear having you dogs fixed is not going to make the problem go a way. Just be prepared and know when it happens now they can not be to gather unsupervised. It is not bad or anything for two bulldogs to go at it. It happens it is how you handle it that makes you a good dog owner.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

ames said:


> yeah just like angel said, 2 blue nose pit bulls can have a red or black nose pit bull. My boys nose is black, but his parents had red noses.


 both his parents having a red nose,,?? there is no way your BN boy came from two red nosed dogs.. genetics ..



Ishdat a Pitbull? said:


> brother and sister do well? thanks for the info angel baby!


 Any pair of adult dogs at any time can turn on each other, even when they have grown up together.. ALWAYS remember that!! If we are talking about bulldogs.. it could get BAD QUICK!



Rudy4747 said:


> To be clear having you dogs fixed is not going to make the problem go a way. Just be prepared and know when it happens now they can not be to gather unsupervised. It is not bad or anything for two bulldogs to go at it. It happens it is how you handle it that makes you a good dog owner.


:goodpost:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks heavy jeep!! Gotta spread the love around before I can give some kudos. Hate not knowing correct information. Not surprising that I was lied too about his parents, especially since coming here and seeing how often it happens. Good to know though. That is interesting cause I thought any dog could have any color nose, Of course genetics play a part didn't grasp the nose color as well. What is the deal? How do you get some litters with blue and some with red? Can it be in great grandparents genes or how does that work then? Just curious.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Well, I'm by no means at the genetic info level as say PMN, or firehazard but for this question... Both parents RN then all your pups are RN, if either parent is BN or both parents are BN then it's all up in the air, If one or both of the parents have RN in their family that is..

It's genetically impossible for two RN dogs to produce a BN pup


----------

